# Mk4 bagged with raxles?



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Who has raxles on a mk4 with bags? My drivers side axle is shot and my right side is almost there. I was going to find a cheap winter car but I'm having no luck, so I think I am going to drive the dub in the winter. It needs a few repairs, but, in the big picture it's just a FWD eco car:thumbup: So who has reviews of raxles because I'm pretty sure they will be my best bet. There a $1000 shipped for left and right which is a good chunk of change so someone convince me 











The car on the right is the one in question. 
It also needs pads/rotors, and the camber in the rear removed but then it should be good to go for the winter. Oh the aristos are on again too.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

i have raxles on my gti....they have been great, actually drove it with the drivers side outer boot shredded since i went up to eurowerks in 2010 and hit a dear carcus on the way up....drove all the way home and local for quite some time...

they are well worth the investment :thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

interesting... how much do these (r)axle's "telescope"? i used to :banghead: in my mkIII having to listen to clanking axles due to them being too long while at a low low driving height. looked into having shortened axles made but never went through with it.

in for more info...


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

im on 19" drive with subframe 1" off the ground daily. i just have the passenger side raxle and couldn't be happier! i went through at least 7 axles before i got the Raxle.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ive had a pass side raxle for like a year and a half. I like it. seems like it binds roughly the same as an OEM one did at low heights, but either way thus far its been lasting fine. when I talked to marty he explained that an OEM axle has roughly 11 degrees of 'efficient flex', vs roughly 17 degrees on the bulletproof raxles. In general, raxle or OEM is the only way to go. replaced my drivers side a few weeks ago with an aftermarket just to have a fresh one in for the h2o drive since i had a torn boot, and it literally exploded after maybe 40 miles. so i put an oem one back on that side since i didnt have time to order a raxle before h2o


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

After a couple years of tossing around the idea of Raxles, I've decided I'll probably never fork out the cash for them. Seen too many mixed reviews about binding and such with them regardless if they are stronger. I never really drive my car super low anymore, but I'd like to think the new VF mounts I'm running helped a lot.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

I believe ahmetthej3rk went through 3-4 raxles when he had his 20th


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

> gt_
> I believe ahmetthej3rk went through 3-4 raxles when he had his 20th_


_

Why so many? Was he static? 

Bump with a pic:thumbup:








_


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone else??


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check out Bildon. Try calling them to see if they would be able to shorten these to avoid binding. IIRC, should only have to take off 10mm to help correct geometry. 

http://www.bildon.com/catalog/DetailsList.cfm?ID=BDM.407.XRA&Nav=5&SubNav=none


----------



## CodyBaker (Mar 24, 2011)

*Please help!*

Can someone tell me what rims are on the GLi on the left please! :thumbup:


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

tracer tech 2


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

CodyBaker said:


> Can someone tell me what rims are on the GLi on the left please! :thumbup:





crazymoforz said:


> tracer tech 2


 yes those were my old wheels tracer tech 2s 18x8.5 amd 18x10 


as for ahmets IY 20th no he was on air


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

i broke one while i was static, 

switched to an oem driverside and a gkn passenger with air and havent had a problem.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

> as for ahmets IY 20th no he was on air


 Well I read through his thread that he had locked and it was just a bunch of garbage. Any real information on these? Pics, experiences, what other mods, anything?


----------

